# 55 Gallon Aquarium Suggestions



## Snitler (Feb 3, 2014)

So, I'll be getting a 55 Gallon aquarium in the upcoming weeks and I'm a bit torn between what should be housed in such a spacious environment. The dimensions are 48x13x21 inches. So I've been wanting a _T. blondi_, so this would be pretty nice for one, but a giant centipede would also be nice like a _S. gigantia_ or _subspinipes_. I also think a colony of a particular species of scorpion would be an awesome display as well, but I'm not sure which specie would work the best. So any suggestions as to what should go in here would be appreciated, I'm up for whatever can be suggested, so long as it isn't too costly :b


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

I think that would be pretty spacious for a T. Blondi unless it's a big full grown female, while will run you a few hundred dollars... I have a 5in T. Stirmi in a 20 long. But I think a colony would be best, it would have enough room to multiply, and prosper. Maybe Emperor Scorpions.. Or any bark scorpions, the C. Gracilis are only $15 each, or if you want to do true spiders.. Any Whip Scorpions are CRAZY COOL and are communal, and with a 55 gallon it would be tall enough since they're arboreal. Anyways, have fun and keep us posted! I wanna see some pictures once it's set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snitler (Feb 3, 2014)

Yea I just went to see what normal housing is for a T. blondi is and a 55 is a bit too much. I love communal setups, I've never heard of whip scorpions as being communal, that's wicked awesome, definitely gonna look into that more, thanks!


----------



## JZC (Feb 3, 2014)

If my memory serves me right, scolopendra morsitans is just about the only communal centipede.


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

If I were you, I would get some Tanzanian Tailless Whip. It would be kinda touch with humidity, but some vermiculite and a fogger could make it simple. But centipedes, as cool as they are, burrow.. And that's not fun to look into terrariums and just see holes. And nothing.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 4, 2014)

i feel you on this one man. im into fish reptiles and bugs. and i just got 2 55's form petcos 1$=1g sale. and i have no idea what to do with them.. i had them both running as aquariums. but took one down and i cant decide what to do lmao. worst comes to worst you can divide it up into a few dif arboreal tanks. i thought about that one a few times lmao.


----------



## Snitler (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a juvenile Scolopendra subspinipes, ~3" long and he usually stay out of his burrow and runs around, it's fascinating. I'm really like the C. gracilis, especially the ones from Ken, they have like a brownish gray look to them. I'll have to compare prices with the Tailless Whips.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Feb 4, 2014)

Giant OBT communal!!!!!!


----------



## Snitler (Feb 4, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Giant OBT communal!!!!!!


Absolutely not..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 4, 2014)

Some really good suggestions from the above^ posters, I would also go with scorps/whip scorps or scolopendras even piranhas lol. let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a D. diadema communal in a standard 29 gal. If I could do it again, I'd have used a 55 instead (at a minimum).


----------



## sschind (Feb 6, 2014)

sgiath said:


> I had a D. diadema communal in a standard 29 gal. If I could do it again, I'd have used a 55 instead (at a minimum).


May I ask why?  I have 2 males and two females right now and I want to set them up in a communal tank.  What would you consider the minimum size.  I have a 12x12x18 exo I was thinking about using would that be big enough?  right now they are in gallon jars but I have had pairs together and they have bred for me (one female has eggs now and the male produced a spermatophore with the other female.

Obviously I'd love to go bigger but I don't really have the room.  I don't anticipate more than these 4 maybe another female.  If I need bigger than the 12x12 I might just keep them all separate and introduce pairs.

Sorry to hijack the thread.  To the OP with a 55 for inverts a big tank with the tailless whips would be great but you may want to even consider some creative landscaping that would make it look like several species were together but they couldn't get at each other.  The problem with a big tank like that is most of the inverts we like are small and too much of the space is just wasted.  Whatever you decide pictures are a must.  Good luck.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Feb 6, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Giant OBT communal!!!!!!


Can OBTs live communally past sling size, if so I'm down, I've got a female that'll be ready next year maybe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Feb 7, 2014)

lucarelli78 said:


> Can OBTs live communally past sling size, if so I'm down, I've got a female that'll be ready next year maybe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


I have absolutely no idea actually. I heard of someone doing it once and it was working out I think but then they separated them. I don't think it was because of cannibalism. I'd like to try it too. 

I'll do some more research on the subject.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 19, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I have absolutely no idea actually. I heard of someone doing it once and it was working out I think but then they separated them. I don't think it was because of cannibalism. I'd like to try it too.
> 
> I'll do some more research on the subject.


i myself have seen a few. but only as instars or juvies. never seen an adult communal.  iv seen 4 dif forums one had them in a custom 245g extra wide [think it was like 3.5' x 3' x4ft lxwxh] but it was an abandond post after 1yr of them doing okay. was like 15 or 20 i think and they tended to share the same holes... iv also seen small 1in in communal but electrical difficulties killed them durirng a snow storm.... 

so from my knowledge it CAN work for 6mon or longer as thats the shortest comunal iv seen that went through without a problem [ei agressive/deffensive males fighting or something]  i think it more of a numbers game. the one quick to strike wouldnt be good for the comunal unless its all from the same sack... 

the last one i seen was parted out after 4yrs when the owner died was 12 different females bought at 1" from 12 dif breeders. and he only had a problem with anxiety not knowing who ate or not [growth speeds differing and whatnot]


_____________________________________



as for a 55 pff alot can go into it. i have a 50breeder im going to use for asian forest scorps. and debated on using a 55 sectioning it off with black acrylic as iv stated earlier. and sectioning it off. thought maybe try 3-5 dif avic species? maybe A. metalica P. metalica and a 3rd [maybe not poec or avic] arboreal. but i dont want to rush myself lol just a wild idea XD


----------



## kellixo (Feb 19, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Giant OBT communal!!!!!!


Haha that would be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreo (Feb 24, 2014)

You would be the coolest kid on the block with an M. balfouri communal


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Mar 3, 2014)

I've always wanted to divide a  55  in half and do fish in the  back and inverts in front. Tetras and other small south american fish, with some sort of S.a. T in front. Never really researched species  that occur in the same area because its just not viable for me right now.  Or a s.e.  asian biotope with the same idea might be cool.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Mar 4, 2014)

sschind said:


> May I ask why?  I have 2 males and two females right now and I want to set them up in a communal tank.  What would you consider the minimum size.  I have a 12x12x18 exo I was thinking about using would that be big enough?  right now they are in gallon jars but I have had pairs together and they have bred for me (one female has eggs now and the male produced a spermatophore with the other female.
> 
> Obviously I'd love to go bigger but I don't really have the room.  I don't anticipate more than these 4 maybe another female.  If I need bigger than the 12x12 I might just keep them all separate and introduce pairs.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread.  To the OP with a 55 for inverts a big tank with the tailless whips would be great but you may want to even consider some creative landscaping that would make it look like several species were together but they couldn't get at each other.  The problem with a big tank like that is most of the inverts we like are small and too much of the space is just wasted.  Whatever you decide pictures are a must.  Good luck.


Sorry for the horribly late reply... I forgot I had even posted in this thread.

I had about about ten juvenile diadema in the 29 for a while. They got along for the most part, but as the males aged, I saw a lot of territorial combat that resulted in a few deaths (even when they were well fed). I ended up selling the group when I had seven left.

My 29, which had foliage and a custom background about 2in deep, could have probably held about 5 mature, well fed D diadema had I continued the experiment. With what I wanted to do, I wish I had started with a 55 or 75 (for depth) instead (I wanted to keep 10+ in a nice display setup). At the time, I just underestimated the project and new little about amblypygids. 

12x12x18 sounds a little tight for four, unfortunately, but I bet a pair or 1.2 would be great. Good luck!


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 5, 2014)

sgiath said:


> Sorry for the horribly late reply... I forgot I had even posted in this thread.
> 
> I had about about ten juvenile diadema in the 29 for a while. They got along for the most part, but as the males aged, I saw a lot of territorial combat that resulted in a few deaths (even when they were well fed). I ended up selling the group when I had seven left.
> 
> ...


Glad you managed to sell those, though I'm jealous at the same time  I came super close to swinging by and getting those from you as I drove from Byron back down to Champaign. 

I'm in the same boat as a lot of these people it seems in keeping amblypygids communally. I'm going to take a stab at that sometime in the future with _Phrynus_ and _Damon_ species (not in the same tank, obviously  ). Good luck to the OP on their tank!


----------

